# Abandoned IUI



## Babyhopeful (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi I'm new to this forum and I'm looking for a bit of support. My DH and I started our first cycle of IUI at the end of October. We were using injectables and being a total needle phobe I found it difficult to inject, but I stuck with it. Sadly though our cycle has had to be abandoned as the scan showed yesterday that I've developed a large cyst due to the meds. DH and I are feeling pretty gutted at the mo. I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone else? How did you cope and did you end up having successful IUI cycle?


----------



## Mymimi (Nov 10, 2016)

HI Babyhopeful, 
I know this feeling, as we also had our first medicated IUI cycle cancelled (I had a couple too many follicles responding to the hormones). It's so frustrating and feels like you got so nearly there and then it's all taken away again...It's like an endurance test waiting!
But I wanted to tell you that anything is possible and never give up hope. This whole thing is a complete mystery! Can you do some lovely things while you wait for the next time?


----------



## Babyhopeful (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi MyMimi
Thank you for your lovely reply. I'm sorry to hear that your first IUI was cancelled too. How long did you have to wait until your next IUI? I got quite excited today as AF arrived and I thought I could start the treatment again, but when I contacted the clinic I was advised to wait it out as it's most probably a withdrawal from the meds. DH and I have been watching some feel good films and I've got a few things organised with friends over the next few weeks whilst we wait it out. It is frustrating as I finally thought we would get somewhere with the IUI. It seems to be one step forward then 2 back  x


----------



## Mymimi (Nov 10, 2016)

It's so frustrating  I really understand how difficult it is....I think films sound good for distracting, while you wait again....and friends too  ...sometimes particularly the ones who don't know much about what you're going through and you can just feel normal!!
My situation has taken a turn. I was hoping for my period to come so that we could start again, but it never came, and i have v recently taken my first positive test. I am terrified now that because of the hormones injections, there could be multiples. Of course, part of me is happy and relieved as it's taken 3 years to see a positive! But i'm scared what effect all the extra hormones could have. Another waiting game!
Will you have to wait another month now, until your next natural period? I wish you lots and lots of luck for your next round...get lots of rest and remember anything is possible!x


----------



## Babyhopeful (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi MyMimi,

Many congratulations on your positive result, that's fantastic news!!

I deliberated for ages about the going for medical treatment, we've got unexplained fertility so I tried supplements etc first. However I think perhaps the meds are just the boost we might need and it may have been what worked in your case  The thought of multiples is a bit scary. How many follicles did you have? I've never heard of any side affects once you are off the meds, so I'm sure it will all work out fine. 

I have to wait until my next natural AF before starting again. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll be before Christmas. If not, I'm going to try and relax and try not to think about ttc! x


----------



## Mymimi (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you BabyHopeful!
Oh, I'm exactly the same!...I tried supplements, many different teas, mindfulness, accupunture, boiling figs and drinking the water (my friend told me it's good for your ovaries), reducing refined sugar and gluten. I have some endometriosis but it does not interfere with my ovaries or fallopian tubes, so it's always baffled me why i couldn't get pregnant. Anyway, took a few FSH injections and around 4 follicles were maturing (but they wanted to see only 1-2, so the cycle got cancelled). However, that's when i got my first positive. That can't be a coincidence...the injections are just a little boost some of us might need. I hope that's exactly the same for you with the unexplained fertility and fingers crossed you get to try before Xmas.
Hope you have a good week and have some nice days doing other things and looking after yourself x


----------



## Emz999 (Mar 9, 2017)

Good afternoon Ladies,

I have read all of your posts and feel so much more human knowing that I'm not alone. 

I have been commenting on the IUI Feb/Mar 17 thread and just a wonder - are any of you on injectable stimms and if so did you have to have a withdrawal AF before you could start again?
x


----------

